# tested at 12dp 2dt,bfn. realistically could it still change?



## Frindabelle (Apr 5, 2009)

Hey 
As above, also tested last night with faint positive which disappeared after half hour?  Am I still in with a chance? Otd 12th March. Xx


----------



## aussiegirl (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi

Please please don't test early! I did the night before my OTD and got a BFN. Cried and cried, had a couple of glasses of wine and now i have a 13 week dd  I did a test in the morning "just in case" and it was positive. So there is still hope but for your sanity try and wait 

Good luck and lots of  

Andrea


----------



## Frindabelle (Apr 5, 2009)

Thank you for replying Andrea.  That's good to know,so annoyed with myself!  Many Congrats to you! Xx


----------



## Star02 (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi Frindabelle

How you doing?  Not been posting much lately but have been looking through posts.  

I've had some brown spotting today and feel like it hasn't worked .  I'm going to test tomorrow morning as my DH is off to the US on business but really not holding much hope.  If my Af hasn't started by Friday then will test then also.

Wishing you lots and lots of love for Friday and   that you get bfp.

xx


----------

